# Top Knot history....?? anyone?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Can anyone give me a history lesson? When I was at my groomer a few weeks ago and I told her to cut Ava's top knot off, she said "good, they're not natural anyway". Well that got me to thinking about it. I understand how people started putting top knots in to hold a dog's hair out of their eyes. 


.....but show dogs....who decided that two tiny top knots with paper and black bows on them are part of the standard? Is it that some big time judge decided one day that this is what they all have to look like? The more I think about it, the stranger it seems. 


...just something I've been thinking about, that's all.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That is a good question Pat. I have been looking at the pictures of "historic Maltese" on FB. Most, including the early champions did not have top knots, but hair loose and long in a natural fashion. Now you have me wondering too!
:huh:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I googled and found this in the archived section of maltese only, which makes sense to me. 
*Many years ago, maltese were shown without the bows. This was most unfortunate, first and foremost as the dogs could not see well thru all that hair and also the judges had to" hunt" to examine their heads. Eventually, it became the custom to bring the hair up from the face and secure it with a small piece of wool or ribbon. People then began using rubber bands and the bows were put on after to hide the unsightly bands. *


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, I can understand having to pull the hair up out of their eyes to see and be seen. But it's funny how it ended up being two small top knots with papers, bands and bows. And the placement of the top knot just so.......it shouldn't count against a dog as long as the hair is pulled out of their eyes, right? 


.....and don't get me started on the poodles......:w00t:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The double topknots is a mystery to me too. I know it is customary to have double top knots after the pups are a year old, but is it required to show? It really does seem pointless. I love the beautiful show coats, but I actually like a single topknot better. I would also like to know the answer. OK, show people what's the story.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

No, it's not required to show, but preferable. I personally think maltese look better in one bow with the topknot hair loose than in two wrapped in papers and bands with tiny bows.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Malts look more adorable with a single topknot, but more elegant with the doubles in the ring. 

It does seem odd that the Maltese ended up with such a fancy hairdo for the show ring compared to other breeds!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

that sure is an interesting question (got me wondering just now too lol)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> I googled and found this in the archived section of maltese only, which makes sense to me.
> *Many years ago, maltese were shown without the bows. This was most unfortunate, first and foremost as the dogs could not see well thru all that hair and also the judges had to" hunt" to examine their heads. Eventually, it became the custom to bring the hair up from the face and secure it with a small piece of wool or ribbon. People then began using rubber bands and the bows were put on after to hide the unsightly bands. *


thanks for that, Debbie! hmm now I wonder why didn't some other long haired breeds ended up without bows in shows (such as the havanese for example)! Interesting.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> thanks for that, Debbie! hmm now I wonder why didn't some other long haired breeds ended up without bows in shows (such as the havanese for example)! Interesting.


And I don't think Lhasa's even wear top knots....hummmm....I'll have to check with Lynn on that one though


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yorkies, poodles and shih tzus wear one topknot. Wonder why malts have two and tzus have one?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I have a male (Ollie) and am thinking about getting him a mohawk at his next grooming. Is that too much? I want him to look like a boy!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Cosy said:


> Yorkies, poodles and shih tzus wear one topknot. Wonder why malts have two and tzus have one?


Great question Pat!

Brit, I was just thinking the same thing! I always put Mia in one top knot b/c I cant get my clumsy fingers to make 2 even ones..haha...


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*re*



The A Team said:


> Can anyone give me a history lesson?
> 
> .....but show dogs....who decided that two tiny top knots with paper and black bows on them are part of the standard? Is it that some big time judge decided one day that this is what they all have to look like? The more I think about it, the stranger it seems.
> .


now you got me thinking too.. so i tried to search on the web for the history of topknots. i found a website http:/bhejei.com/standar.htm and it won't let me quote the website because it is copyrighted.. however it says that Maltese in the united states are typically shown with the two topknots (except for puppies because their hair is usually not long enough) and in Europe and Australia, they are shown with a single topknot..


so now there is even more to ponder.. why in the US do they consider the two topknots to look better but overseas, one...


----------

